# Permission to post?



## porked (Jan 27, 2011)

Anyone ever get the message that "you do not have permission to post?" I know I was logged in, but couldn't post.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 27, 2011)

No, I haven't.  (yet)

  Craig


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 27, 2011)

What section were you trying to post in?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 27, 2011)

Porked.. I think I got you fixed. I am not sure why it was giving you that message but our spam program was flagging a few of your posts. Obviously there was no problem but then it's not always the sharpest tool in the shed if you know what I mean
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Let us know if you continue to have problems.


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 27, 2011)

The boss beat me to it I looked there but he had already fixed it


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jan 27, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> The boss beat me to it I looked there but he had already fixed it


Sorry about that, Jerry.. they don't call me lightning for nothin'


----------



## porked (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 28, 2011)

Pineywoods said:


> The boss beat me to it I looked there but he had already fixed it


Nice try Jerry!
 




TulsaJeff said:


> Pineywoods said:
> 
> 
> > The boss beat me to it I looked there but he had already fixed it
> ...


Way to go Lightning! I knew you'd swoop in & fix it !
 




Porked said:


> Thanks guys.


Go ahead & post. If anybody asks, tell them I said it's OK.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 28, 2011)

Well there Porked they are that fast..................ZOOM zoom like lighting.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 2, 2011)

It happened to me one time too a couple of weeks ago, but not since. I logged off & then back on & it was OK.
 


Porked said:


> Anyone ever get the message that "you do not have permission to post?" I know I was logged in, but couldn't post.


----------

